# Disque verrouillé impossible d’installer macOS Sierra



## Mady1412 (8 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir, je souhaiterai réinstaller macOS Sierra sur mon mac mais impossible car on me dit que mon disque OS X Base System est verrouillé, il s’affiche en gris on ne peut pas cliquer dessus. Je m’y connais pas beaucoup. Pouvez-vous m’aider? Merci d’avance


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir *Mady
*
Es-tu actuellement dans la session de secours = écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* ?


----------



## Mady1412 (8 Octobre 2019)

Oui j’y suis


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Alors quitte toute option de la fenêtre des 4 *Utiliaires macOS* (par exemple : *Utilitaire de disque* ou *Réinstaller macOS*).

Voici à présent le tuto qui va te permettre de poster ici les informations de base -->

- va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé)  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Mady1412 (8 Octobre 2019)

VOICI CE QUIL Y A DE NOTE 

-bash-3.2# diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        250.6 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk1


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk2


/dev/disk3 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3


/dev/disk4 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4


/dev/disk5 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk5


/dev/disk6 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6


/dev/disk7 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7


/dev/disk8 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8


/dev/disk9 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9


/dev/disk10 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10


/dev/disk11 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11


/dev/disk12 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12


/dev/disk13 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13


/dev/disk14 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14


/dev/disk15 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15


/dev/disk16 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16


-bash-3.2#


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Je vois que le grand volume du disque s'intitule : *OS X Base System* -->

- antérieurement dans la session de secours > tu as utilisé le menu "*Restaurer*" de l'Utilitaire de disque => pour restaurer le volume *OS X Base System* de l'OS de secours du disque au volume principal *Macintosh HD*. En conséquence : *Macintosh HD* a été reformaté > renommé *OS X Base System* comme la source > cloné d'un OS de secours de *1,3 Go*. Tu es actuellement démarrée sur ce clone d'OS de secours du grand volume.​
- car je n'avise aucune partition de secours > portant un volume *Recovery HD*. Volume recelant une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* > dont le volume de *2 Go* *OS X Base System* contient l'OS de secours original.​
Tu es donc actuellement bloquée avec un unique volume contenant un clone d'OS de secours => ce qui interdit toute installation de macOS à cette destination > et ne permet pas non plus de reformatage du volume démarré -->

- as-tu une clé USB (de *3 Go* ou plus) disponible ?​


----------



## Mady1412 (8 Octobre 2019)

D’accord... oui j’ai une clé usb de 8Go


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Alors branche-la au Mac. Attends quelques secondes que le disque soit attaché au Système du Mac > puis repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques (la clé sera en fin de tableau)

Essaie de faire ton coller cette fois dans une fenêtre de code > par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Mady1412 (8 Octobre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        250.6 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk17
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 USB DISK                7.7 GB     disk17s1

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Bien posté ! - passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ BOOT gpt disk17
```


respecte tous les espaces

la commande réinitialise la clé : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *BOOT*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Mady1412 (8 Octobre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ BOOT gpt disk17
Started erase on disk17
Unmounting disk
Error: -69877: Couldn't open device
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Il y a eu échec d'écriture au disque de la clé. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list disk17
```


qui affiche la configuration de la clé

Poste le retour.


----------



## Mady1412 (8 Octobre 2019)

D'accord voila ce qu'il s'affiche en retour merci 



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list disk17
Could not find disk for disk17
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Le disque de la clé a été déconnecté -->

- débranche-la du Mac > rebranche-la bien (à un autre port USB si possible). Puis repasse la commande :​

```
diskutil list disk17
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## Mady1412 (8 Octobre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list disk17
/dev/disk17 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk17
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 USB DISK                7.7 GB     disk17s1
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Allez ! on retente une réinitialisation de la clé. Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ BOOT gpt disk17
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## Mady1412 (8 Octobre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ BOOT gpt disk17
Started erase on disk17
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk17s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name BOOT
Initialized /dev/rdisk17s2 as a 7 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk17
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Ça a fonctionné ce coup-ci. Enchaîne avec la commande :

```
asr restore --s / --t /Volumes/BOOT --erase --noprompt
```


respecte tous les espaces ; et les doubles tirets *--* où tu les vois

la commande restaure le volume *OS X Base System* démarré (désigné par son point de montage */* ) => au volume *BOOT* de la clé. *BOOT* va êre reformaté > renommé *OS X Base System* comme la source > cloné de l'OS de secours (lui-même un clone) de *1,3 Go* > rendu démarrable à la fin par l'inscritption d'un chemin de démarrage sur son en-tête

Poste l'affichage retourné quand tu auras récupéré *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin.


----------



## Mady1412 (8 Octobre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2#  asr restore --s / --t /Volumes/BOOT --erase --noprompt
    Validating target...done
    Validating source...done
    Validating sizes...done
    Restoring  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70.j,uèmj,uèmùmj,uè,mùjjuèuè,mùj,umùèuèj,muè,mùj,mùj,uè...80....90....100
    Verifying  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Remounting target volume...done
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Parfait ! -->

- redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Tu vas voir affichés *2* volumes homonymes : *OS X Base System*. À gauche : icône anthracite = le grand volume interne > à droite : icône orange = le volume de clé. Choisis le volume de droite (orange) > démarre dessus. Tu retrouves le même écran > affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.​
Lance le Terminal > passe la commande directe :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


respecte tous les espaces ; mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""* ; le *0* de *disk0s2* = zéro

la commande reformate le grand volume et le renomme *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Mady1412 (9 Octobre 2019)

Désoléé cela a etait un peu long


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 233 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

Le reformatage a réussi -->

- dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


----------



## Mady1412 (9 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir, je fini la manip ce soir ayant pas eu le temps avant. Tout fonctionne merci beaucoup encore


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Mady1412 (9 Octobre 2019)

Oui! Depuis le mois de juin je l’avais laisser dans un coin sachant pas comment faire ‍♀️ Alors merci


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

Si tu veux > tu trouves depuis ta nouvelle session le Terminal de macOS dans le volume *Macintosh HD* at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.

Lance-le > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie si tu as bien une partition de secours sur le disque actuellement.


----------

